
Giant squid caught on video for the second time - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/21/science/giant-squid-cephalopod-video.html
======
lota-putty
If you're just looking for footage:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lqim34DvCrs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lqim34DvCrs)

~~~
itronitron
very neat to see that they swim 'forward' with their tentacles grouped
together as one. freaky

~~~
huis
What I also find a kind of 'freaky' is that it touches the object and then
feels it is attached to something and says 'nope!'. And it is gone.

Ofcourse this is no proof but to me it shows some kind of intelligence.

~~~
agumonkey
I wouldn't say this behavior is part of intelligence, it's probably the first
thing nature crafted in any life form. Unfamiliarity => move.

~~~
EForEndeavour
Maybe this one specific behaviour doesn't convince you of intelligence, but
squids, octopi, and cuttlefish are among the most intelligent cephalopods,
which are in turn the most intelligent known invertebrates.

~~~
agumonkey
Oh, I'm well aware of their prowess, it's been taped and discussed (also many
more animals have more cognitive abilities than were thought before). I was
just discussing this particular reflex/behavior.

------
xwdv
I wonder if it’s possible for somewhere in the deep ocean for an environment
to exist with the perfect availability of resources for one of these squid to
grow without bound, until they reach a size that can threaten ships.

~~~
0xFFFE
We humans are too hypocritical to let that happen, we conserve other species
only as long as they remain submissive. The moment we feel threatened by them
(think giant squids sinking ships) we start killing them off.

~~~
emmelaich
Hypocrisy is an interesting synonym for self-preservation.

~~~
viraptor
It's hardly self-preservation. More like a first world problem/solution: my
transport structures are not hard enough to withstand squid attacks - we
clearly need to kill the squids.

~~~
BurningFrog
That is exactly self-preservation. At least for those on the transport
structure.

~~~
viraptor
If you're already on that ship, sure. As a planned action... you can be
somewhere else instead.

------
qwerty456127
How giant it actually is?

~~~
garmaine
The size of a small boat. Comparable to a whale.

~~~
mkl
A small whale. Less than half the length of a blue whale, and less than 1% the
mass.

~~~
garmaine
Most whales are smaller than a blue whale...

------
qkhhly
You people may be thinking about thinking about intelligence. I am mostly
thinking about: Wow, 10 feet long grilled squid. LOL!

------
annadane
[https://xkcd.com/1176/](https://xkcd.com/1176/)

------
Elof
Anyone have a link that isn’t paywalled?

~~~
ebg13
I searched for "giant squid second time" and a link to digg came up (blast
from the past). I clicked on that and it has a link to the nytimes, except
when I click through from there it doesn't trigger the paywall for me. I
wonder how that works and if HN can get in on it.

~~~
martindale
Are we past the point of revolting against our new advertising overlords yet?

~~~
fortran77
The NY Times has been charging for its product since 1851. It's only the past
15 years or so that the latest generation thinks that a newspaper company
charging money to cover its costs of doing business plus a small profit are
somehow "wrong."

You're entitled to feel this way, too, but many people do pay, and like to
discuss what they read here.

~~~
roenxi
That is fine and dandy, but it would be ideal if the nytimes.com subscribers
could go and discuss articles on the nytimes.com website. Anyone who can read
the article is already supposed to be a subscriber.

It is hardly a good outcome to invite comment on HN by people only able to
read the title.

~~~
fortran77
Ok, but the Y Combinator site guidelines say paywalled sites are OK. As their
guest here, I follow their rules.

~~~
martindale
It's entirely impossible to participate in the conversation without having
read the article in question. At least drop the paywall when you notice a
surge in traffic, right?

------
purplezooey
the Kraken returns

